# Reihenschaltung wie auswerten



## Drain (9 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

mal angenommen es wird eine zweikanalige Reihenschaltung von 8 Türschaltern realisiert. Dann besteht der Vorteil, daß man dafür am Sicherheitsrelais nur zwei Eingänge benötigt.
Wie aber läßt sich aus der Kette nun die Information für die Steuerungs-SPS herausziehen, welche Tür geöffnet ist?

Wäre es denkbar einen Kanal je Türschalter folgendermaßen aufzubauen:
-je Tüschalter 24V Signal über Türöffnerkontakt
-dieses Signal dann auf die SPS zur Auswertung geben
-gleichzeitig mit diesem Signal ein Relais ansteuern, über welchen die Reihenschaltung für das Sicherheitsrelais realisiert wird

Drain


----------



## marlob (9 Februar 2010)

Bei uns werden pro Schalter 2 Öffner für das Sicherheitsrelais und ein Schliesser für die SPS angeschlossen


----------



## bimbo (9 Februar 2010)

Drain schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mal angenommen es wird eine zweikanalige Reihenschaltung von 8 Türschaltern realisiert. Dann besteht der Vorteil, daß man dafür am Sicherheitsrelais nur zwei Eingänge benötigt.
> Wie aber läßt sich aus der Kette nun die Information für die Steuerungs-SPS herausziehen, welche Tür geöffnet ist?
> ...


 
Zweikanalig und dann in Reihe schalten? Ist das nicht widersprüchlich?


----------



## Dr.M (9 Februar 2010)

Was brauchst du denn für eine Sicherheitskategorie an deiner Anlage? Ist sowas dann überhaupt zulässig? Bei uns wird auf jeden Fall jeder Kanal einzeln auf die Steuerung geführt. 

Mal angenommen, es wäre sicherheitsrechtlich ok die Türen hintereinander zu schalten, dann bräuchtest du mal eine 4/8 F-DI Baugruppe. Bei allen Türen einzeln brauchst du halt zwei. Bei einkanaliger Ausführung sogar ebenfalls nur eins. Die Kosten werden dadurch mal auf keinen Fall explodieren.


----------



## Drain (9 Februar 2010)

marlob schrieb:


> Bei uns werden pro Schalter 2 Öffner für das Sicherheitsrelais und ein Schliesser für die SPS angeschlossen


Der von uns eingesetzte Türschalter hat "nur" 2 Öffner, diese Möglichkeit steht bei uns also nicht zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drain (9 Februar 2010)

Dr.M schrieb:


> Was brauchst du denn für eine Sicherheitskategorie an deiner Anlage? Ist sowas dann überhaupt zulässig? Bei uns wird auf jeden Fall jeder Kanal einzeln auf die Steuerung geführt.
> 
> Mal angenommen, es wäre sicherheitsrechtlich ok die Türen hintereinander zu schalten, dann bräuchtest du mal eine 4/8 F-DI Baugruppe. Bei allen Türen einzeln brauchst du halt zwei. Bei einkanaliger Ausführung sogar ebenfalls nur eins. Die Kosten werden dadurch mal auf keinen Fall explodieren.



Es wird wohl auf einen PL d hinauslaufen.
Zu den Türschaltern kommen noch weitere (Notaus und weitere Sicherheitsschalter) hinzu. Ich würde alles gerne über einen PNOZ multi machen. Bei wenigen Eingängen wäre dann der günstigere PNOZ multi mini möglich, das ist der Knackpunkt.


----------



## Dr.M (9 Februar 2010)

Ab Pl d muss man doch zweikanalig fahren, oder irre ich mich da? Dann hättest du ja sowieso keinen Schalter mehr übrig den du für deine Steuerung benutzen könntest. Einfach irgendwo abgreifen geht auch nicht, weil der PNOZ mit gepulster Spannung arbeitet. 

Es gibt doch ein Modul für den PNOZ um erfasste Signale auf PROFIBUS zu bringen.


----------



## Blockmove (9 Februar 2010)

Drain schrieb:


> Der von uns eingesetzte Türschalter hat "nur" 2 Öffner, diese Möglichkeit steht bei uns also nicht zur Verfügung.


 
Typischer Fall von an der falschen Stelle gespart 
Wir verwenden nur noch elektronische Türschalter von Schmersal oder Euchner. Damit ist Kaskadierung kein Thema mehr. Bei Euchner sind 4 und bei Schmersal sind 8 Schalter hintereinander zugelassen.
Querschluss, Kurzschluss und sonstige Störungen werden vom System erkannt und angezeigt.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Nighthawk67 (9 Februar 2010)

Also erstens ist es sowieso nicht möglich mit einem mechanischen Schalter einen PLe oder eine Kat 4 zu erreichen. Zweitens denke ich , wenn der Schalter keine Zuhaltung hat dann würde ich mir einen elektronischen nehmen der wie z.B. der PSENcode von Pilz und damit eine günstige Reihenschaltung in PLe oder Kat 4 aufbauen. Dann geht das auch mit dem günstigen Minimulti oder jedem anderen X-belibigen Sicherheitsschaltgerät... von Pilz.
So haben wir das gemacht und fahren damit besser als mit den Bautielen von Herrn safety  auch die oben genannten Schalter vom Vorgänger sind denkbar, nur eben bei 4 oder 8 ist Schluß. Das Pilzsystem kennt eigentlich keine Grenze...


----------



## Drain (9 Februar 2010)

Nighthawk67 schrieb:


> Also erstens ist es sowieso nicht möglich mit einem mechanischen Schalter einen PLe oder eine Kat 4 zu erreichen. Zweitens denke ich , wenn der Schalter keine Zuhaltung hat dann würde ich ...


PL d soll erreicht werden



			
				Blockmove schrieb:
			
		

> Typischer Fall von an der falschen Stelle gespart



Das hat erstens konstruktive Gründe und zweitens besitzt der Türschalter auch eine Zuhaltung. Damit schränkt sich die mögliche Auswahl schon mal sehr ein.

Drain


----------



## Blockmove (9 Februar 2010)

Drain schrieb:


> Das hat erstens konstruktive Gründe und zweitens besitzt der Türschalter auch eine Zuhaltung. Damit schränkt sich die mögliche Auswahl schon mal sehr ein.



Euchner und Schmersal haben beide Systeme mit Zuhaltung.
Für Standard-Türen (windig, wackelig, billig) ist Euchner die bessere Wahl, da mechanisch stabiler. Wenn schon das Gitter nicht hält, dann wenigstens der Schalter.
Für Schiebetüren hat Schmersal ein interessantes System mit rein elektromagnetischer Zuhaltung (ohne Riegel oder dergleichen).

Sicherheit ist beiden kein Thema. Und von beiden Herstellern gibt es auch Sistema-Bibliotheken. Ist ja heute auch kein Nachteil

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Nighthawk67 (9 Februar 2010)

Sind hinter den Schutztüren nachlaufende Bewegungen, die nicht sofort stehen wenn die Türe  geöffnet wird, bzw. ungebremst auslaufen wenn die Spannung ausfällt? Wenn das nicht so ist, kann man auch eine rein mechanische Eigenkonstruktion als Zuhaltung nutzen. Kann oft besser sein dann. 
Der PL d wird bei einer Reihenschaltung in der EN 954-1 sowohl auch in der EN 13849 ihre Probleme. Wobei ein PL d noch nicht viel aussagt.


----------



## Nighthawk67 (9 Februar 2010)

Das System mit elektromagnetischer Zuhaltung ist auch bei Pilz erhältlich und auch mit  einer reihenschaltung bis PLe machbar. jedoch zu beachten ist wie schon in meinem vorherigen Text .... nachlaufende Bewegungen mit entsprechenden Anhaltezeiten sind zu beachten. dies kann dann bei diesen Schaltern zu Problemen führen da sie dann nicht geeignet sind bei Spannungsausfall dann sein.


----------



## Safety (9 Februar 2010)

Hallo,
ob man als Sicherheitsfunktion eine Zuhaltung braucht, ergibt sich aus der Risikobeurteilung nach 14121, es kann sehr wohl eine Nachlauf sein, entscheidend ist hier die Anhaltezeit, siehe EN1088 3.8 und die Zugriffszeit siehe EN1088 3.9, diese wird anhand der EN999 berechnet. Wenn man als Sifu keine Zuhaltung benötigt kann man die vielfach auf dem Markt erhältlichen Prozesszuhaltungen mit Integriertem Berührungslos wirkenden elektronischen Verrigelungsschalter benutzen. Die es sowohl mit magnetischem als auch mechanischem Prozesszuhaltesystem gibt. Vorteil keine Fehlerausschlüsse nötig auf den Betätiger und bei entsprechenden Systemen Reihenschaltung auch bei hohen PLr möglich. 

Reihenschaltung von Bauart 2 Schaltern muss man einiges beachten hier sind mehrere Fehlerauschlüsseauf 20 Jahre nötig die Dokumentiert werden müssen. Dann ist ein weiteres Problem der Diagnose Deckungsgrad. Hier gibt es aber auch unter Fachleuten verschiedene Meinungen.

Da sich bei Überlappung bzw. Übergreifendem Gefahrenbereich die Aktoren Summieren in der Sifu, kann ich nur jedem Raten, Bauteile mit einem guten Werten auszuwählen sonst kann sehr schnell den geforderten PLr nicht erreicht werden.


----------



## Safety (10 Februar 2010)

Hallo,
hier mal eine Sichtweise der BGIA, der ich nur am Anfang folgen kann.


----------



## Blockmove (10 Februar 2010)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hier mal eine Sichtweise der BGIA, der ich nur am Anfang folgen kann.


 
Einer der Gründe für den Einsatz der elektronischen Schutztürschalter.
Da steht in der Anleitung bzw. in den Applikationsbeispielen vom Hersteller
wieviel Schalter kaskadiert werden dürfen und welcher Pl damit erreicht werden kann. 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Drain (10 Februar 2010)

Wir setzen die AZM170 von Schmersal ein.
Die Zuhaltung ist hauptsächlich dafür gedacht, daß der Prozeß nicht durch  unbedachtes Türöffnen unterbrochen wird und somit Ausschußteile produziert werden.
Es finden keine gefährlichen Nachbewegungen statt.

Aber konstruktiv sind wir auf diese Sicherheitszuhaltungen angewiesen.
Dieses Bauteil besitzt nun zwei Schalter, welche für die Sicherheitsabfrage verwendet werden können. Da zweikanaliger Aufbau notwendig besteht nun also keine Möglichkeit den Türstatus separat für die SPS abzufragen.

Bis auf die Variante Türen (und sonstige Sicherheitsschalter) alle einzeln mit dem PNOZ auszuwerten habt ihr also auch keine Idee dies zu realisieren.
Dann werden halt anstatt 4 Eingänge (Nothaltkreis und Türkreis) gleich 26 Eingänge benötigt (8 Türen und 5 Nothalttaster).


----------



## Nighthawk67 (10 Februar 2010)

Also bei der Anzahl der Eingänge ist die Sichtweise bei Not-Halt Tastern anders. Dies sind Bauteile für Handlungen im Gefahrenfall und keine Sicherheitseinrichtung wie ein Schutztürschalter. Daher ist hier auch eine Reihenschaltung bis PLe oder Kat.4 möglich im Gegensatz zu dem einen oder anderen Schutztürschalter. Wie Safety schon gesagt hat sind bei Schaltern und der zugehörigen Sicherheitsfunktion auch zusätzliche Vorschriften und Normen zu beachten.
Also in deinem Fall benötigst du max 16 Eingänge für deine Schalter (8) und nur 2 Eingänge für deine Not-Halt Schalter sofern der 2-kanalig ist.
Ist eine idealer Fall für ein PNOZ mm0p (Minimulti)


----------



## Safety (10 Februar 2010)

Hallo,
also man kann dies auch Einfacher lösen. Ein Relais für alle Türen ohne Fehlerausschlüsse.
Und wenn du auch beim Not-Halt die gleichen Abschaltungen vornimmst dann ist es für die ganze Sicherheit an Deiner Maschine ein Relais. Alle Sensoren haben eine Infoausgang 24V, also auch Einzelmeldungen. Ich schreibe nicht wer solch ein System liefern kann.
*ROFL*


----------



## Nighthawk67 (10 Februar 2010)

Du meinst doch nicht die ollen Schweden etwa..... Ach komm ich sag nur, bleib beim Marktführer mit dem hatten wir noch nie Probleme. 
Mit den Schweden ab und an schon. ;-)
Aussedem ist diese kleine Minimultifunktions PNOZ echt geil und einen Infoausgang haben die Schalter von Pilz alle auch... ist ja wohl ein Standard mittlerweile


----------



## Blockmove (10 Februar 2010)

Nighthawk67 schrieb:


> Du meinst doch nicht die ollen Schweden etwa..... Ach komm ich sag nur, bleib beim Marktführer mit dem hatten wir noch nie Probleme.
> Mit den Schweden ab und an schon. ;-)



Nicht immer sind die Marktführer am besten ... Denk nur an den großen S 
Und bei dem tollen Support den safety hier im Forum in Sachen Sicherheitsthemen liefert, dürfen die Schweden doch zumindest mal genauer angeschaut werden.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Nighthawk67 (11 Februar 2010)

Also vom großen S brauchen wir nicht zu reden... Wenn ich Fragen zur S 7 habe dann komm ich hier her oder ich ruf bei Pilz an. Die kennen offensichtlich die Produkte vom großen S besser. Das habe ich im Vergleich gemerkt als ich die ET200 beutzt habe und jetzt umgestiegen bin auf dei Baugruppen von Pilz. Die haben dem Jungs von Siemens mal gezeigt wie man eine richtige Baugruppe mit Safety und Standard mischt und baut.
Klar macht Safety gute Beiträge kann man nicht meckern. 
Aber könnte auch weniger Werbung machen  !!!! Sonst muß man ja auch mal Partei für die guten schwäbischen Produkte machen.
:s12:


----------

